# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 39 )



## ripjack13 (Sep 25, 2016)

*What is your dream project and When do you think you will tackle the challenge?*
*

*


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and drug addled stumpy leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Sep 25, 2016)

Find and harvest a money tree. Never!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 25, 2016)

Try to make every project dream project. This winter- new buffet - bench inspired and a crystal cabinet. When-?
as soon as boss woman has dimensions and her sketch done- oh and the snow gets on the ground and I retreat to warmth of stove and shop...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Every unfinished project is apparently a dream project! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Sep 25, 2016)

Dream project is setting up a huge mechanics tool sale...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 25, 2016)

Right now my dream project is my living room furniture set. Everything is cut for it. As to when, hopefully this winter but who knows if I'll still be in business then

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 25, 2016)

I have 3 actually, dream project or bucket list? And these are in no apparent order of importance. I have always wanted to build a Maloof inspired rocker. I also would like to build a grandfather clock and use quality clock components for the clock mechanism. And a boat, I have always wanted to do this but it seems to always get put on the back burner. Nothing rides like a wooden boat. I would glass the outside of the hull and coat everything else in clear epoxy resin so you could see the wood. I have a plan for what I would like to build, with a few modifications. I have the wood, and the fiberglass cloth. Just a simple, safe, easy to maintain fishing boat. It shall be 19' in length and of wide beam with a high transom and sides and a big Honda 4 stroke outboard and on a trailer so I could take her anywhere. I guess the boat is the biggest dream. Something I have always wanted to do, it combines all the things I enjoy doing, wood working, mechanics, fishing, and just fun in general.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 25, 2016)

A Maloof rocker. Probably never going to have the skills and time to build it, but I would love to have one! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 25, 2016)

As soon as I can build a machine like these two goobers

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 25, 2016)

I've said for years that I want to build a house for Kimmie and I. It's getting closer. I should have the final appraisal this week for a mobile on a big lot in town here and plan to build "Something" on it.
The mobile is in perfect shape with all new appliances, new metal roof, siding, windows and storm windows, ETC. so the house is fine. My decision now is do I want to build myself a cheap and easy shop that will support me when I decide to work for myself or do I want to plan it for if I ever need to turn it into a house? I'm having all kinds of fun just looking at all the variables; Pole barn-taxable, stick built with my own lumber on skids that's "unplug-able"-non-taxable, stick built with store bought lumber on a cement pad-taxable or log cabin-taxable or not depends on how I do things.
Whatever I end up doing I can say this for sure, I'm having all kinds of fun burning up precious brain cells on this rather than being my usual hateful self!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 25, 2016)

I have a coffee table planned that I really want to pull off. I have most of the wood set aside for it. I know what joints I want to use. I want to tackle a couple smaller pieces using techniques that I know are going to challenge me first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 25, 2016)

I've always wanted to build a Morris chair. I bought the plans and then I bought a damn lathe... Still have the plans, but I got rid of most of my flat working tools.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 25, 2016)

A dedicated shop with air conditioning

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 25, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I've always wanted to build a Morris chair.



A set of Morris chairs for my wife and I is pretty high on my list, along with ottomans and an end table to match.

Also really looking forward to a bedroom set build - bed frame, two nightstands, two dressers, and maybe a small couch - in the Mission/Arts & Crafts style. I've had the set "built" in my head for a couple years now - Maple framework, Curly Cherry inset panels, Cherry for side panels that may not be seen much, some Cherry Burl and maybe some Ebony for accents, such as drawer knobs.

I'm also looking forward to a project I'll be starting before the year ends - a trio of hutches. They will all be built to the same design, but the finish work on each one will be different. Two will be for our home office (one for Katy and one for me) and one for my work office to store stuff, as well as display items. Katy wants her finished with milk paint, a few different color layers and then antiqued. I'm thinking that one of mine will be Maple and the other Walnut, but that depends entirely on what I have on hand for lumber and what I can easily obtain for plywood for the panels. Have only just started designing these in my head, but they will have some Mission/Arts & Crafts design features in them.

Outside of those projects, I can page through a book with designs or drawings on Mission or Arts & Crafts furniture and find numerous projects I'd like to build.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kweinert (Sep 26, 2016)

The next one?

Semi-serious answer. I don't have any real project that I've had in mind to tackle, nothing that would make me feel as if I was a 'real' woodworker. Getting the new shop set up the way I want is kind of like that, but it's not really a woodworking project, at least not in the main.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 26, 2016)

My dream project is to start a ministry. "Scrapwood Ministries". that uses scrapwood or throw away items to to create projects that can be resold and the funds used to assist the needy in mine and your neighborhood. This has been on my mind and on my heart for many years. Getting a sawmill to be able to take advantage of the trees that would just be thrown away, .
The local landfill in my small town has enough usable materials thrown away each year to build a home , in my way of thinking this is horrific waste. I hope to retire in a year or so and by then hope to have " Scrapwwod Ministries " up and going.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2016)

I've wanted to build something like this since I first saw it in a wood mag like 25 years ago. You did say "dream" right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I've wanted to build something like this since I first saw it in a wood mag like 25 years ago. You did say "dream" right?
> 
> View attachment 114139



That's cool as all get out, but I like the dragon we saw at SWAT last year better. Tony


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 27, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I've wanted to build something like this since I first saw it in a wood mag like 25 years ago. You did say "dream" right?
> 
> View attachment 114139




Next to a pool... must have been a wet dream!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> *What is your dream project and When do you think you will tackle the challenge?
> 
> 
> *
> ...




@ripjack13- You're just too darn funny!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> @ripjack13- You're just too darn funny!!!



I am? What'd I miss?


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 27, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I am? What'd I miss?




The rules fer this post!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2016)

Aha....no one ever says anything about them. Ever....you're the first. Thanks man...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Sep 27, 2016)

I'd like to build a big electric chair, big enough for all the crooked politicians to fit in all at once. It might be a while though, don't think I have near enough oak for that project.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2016)

JohnF said:


> I'd like to build a big electric chair, big enough for all the crooked politicians to fit in all at once. It might be a while though, don't think I have near enough oak for that project.



A fire pit would be handy...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## lonewolf (Sep 29, 2016)

My dream is to build furniture that I don't have to sell .Would love to be able to keep some and give to my daughters. Mostly period style .

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

